# where do I start with surrogacy?



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hello 

Today we just recieved our 5th BFN with donor eggs, our only successful attempt resulted in a m/c at 6 weeks.

My wonderful parents have suggested surrogacy to us and this is something that I have been pondering for a while. To be truthful though I know very, very little about it and have no real idea how to find out.
Could anyone offer any advice on where to start looking for information. I don't have a sister or friend willing to be a surrogate for me.

I am coming to this at a very raw time and have a lot to get my head around but would like to understand more about how surrogacy works in order to be able to make some informed decisions.
I would especially love to hear from anyone who has sccessfully had a child via surrogacy.

Many thanks
crusoe


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Crusoe,
Our daughter was born through surrogacy 5 months ago 
We didn't have a friend or relative able to help, so we joined Surrogacy UK, and met our surrogate through them.
They are fab really helpful and supportive, and very friendly.
You can find them at www.surrogacyuk.org
Hope to see you there.
EJJB
  x


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks so much for your reply I will take a look at the website.

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter.

Crusoe


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Crusoe,
Whereabouts in Hertfordshire are you?
My sister lives near St Albans.
Please PM me if you want to ask any questions. Do you know what sort of surrogacy you would want to do?
EJJB
x


----------

